# Brick Pattern End Grain Cutting Board



## CBeats (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi LJ's,

I have made a few end grain cutting boards already, mostly the basic patterns. I have started to think about making a brick style one. For the long strips of "mortar" between the slices of brick and mortar, would it be ok to just use the long grain of a board? I have been trying to do some research about it but haven't been able to find a real answer.
If anyone has any input on it, that would be great.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I use edge grain all the time for brick boards. Yes you end up with a board with both end grain and edge grain, but it works. I've made 20+ brick boards in the last year or so and have had zero issues. The only issue I have with a brick board is it takes longer to make, but the upside is you can sell for a good premium.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have one posted on my project; more like a woven basket than brick.


----------



## CBeats (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh really? Thank you for letting me know. I'm a student in College in Canada, and so in my free time I go in the shop to make some, so the extra time it needs won't be a problem. 
A couple more questions regarding them, would you recommend 4/4 or 8/4 for the bricks? 
And would 18"ish x 12"ish be an okay size?


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wouldn't do that because I like the end grain look.

You can make two different glue-ups for the "brickwork."

First, glue up your "bricks" with "mortar" between them, like you would do any end grain initial glue-up.

Second, glue up just edge-glued boards of the "mortar" wood.

Now, crosscut your batch of bricks (which includes your vertical mortar joints) and crosscut your horizontal mortar joints. For your second glue-up, alternate rows of bricks and horizontal mortar.

I think you will like the overall effect more than mixing edge grain and end grain on a cutting board. It negates the idea that end grain will wear better and show the knife marks less.

Dale


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I use all 3/4 stock because that's the easiest for me to obtain and handle. 18×12 would be a little too rectangular for my taste. I try not to have my long side more than 2" longer than my short side. With that said I've made all different shapes, sizes and porportions. Some boards I didn't think I'd ever sell, but people will buy what suits their tastes and counter space.

Good luck.


----------

